# Writers



## BDBoop

Yeah, I junked my first attempt because I want to go in another direction. Unfortunately, that's as far as I got. Anybody else in my shoes?


----------



## Truthmatters

what is your story  about?


----------



## BDBoop

A Greek goddess (Nemesis) doing time on earth because she lost a bet.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I was THE Dad everyone of my kids friends wanted to hear stories from.
I had my own set of characters who had various adventures. Kids who spent the night always wanted to have me tell them stories.
 My daughter (now 21)...keeps after me to write the stories down....I don't think they were that good...I don't know.


----------



## BDBoop

iamwhatiseem said:


> I was THE Dad everyone of my kids friends wanted to hear stories from.
> I had my own set of characters who had various adventures. Kids who spent the night always wanted to have me tell them stories.
> My daughter (now 21)...keeps after me to write the stories down....I don't think they were that good...I don't know.



Oh, do it. Truly. Give it to her in a book of your own making, if nothing else. That's the kind of gift nobody ever forgets.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

BDBoop said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was THE Dad everyone of my kids friends wanted to hear stories from.
> I had my own set of characters who had various adventures. Kids who spent the night always wanted to have me tell them stories.
> My daughter (now 21)...keeps after me to write the stories down....I don't think they were that good...I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do it. Truly. Give it to her in a book of your own making, if nothing else. That's the kind of gift nobody ever forgets.
Click to expand...


Well...you are right there...I never thought to just make one for her.
...damn....what would us guys do without women thinking of things like this?


----------



## BDBoop

iamwhatiseem said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was THE Dad everyone of my kids friends wanted to hear stories from.
> I had my own set of characters who had various adventures. Kids who spent the night always wanted to have me tell them stories.
> My daughter (now 21)...keeps after me to write the stories down....I don't think they were that good...I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do it. Truly. Give it to her in a book of your own making, if nothing else. That's the kind of gift nobody ever forgets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...you are right there...I never thought to just make one for her.
> ...damn....what would us guys do without women thinking of things like this?
Click to expand...


It's generational.  I WISH I had something like that from my dad. And hopefully, there will be a next gen unseemly or two, and after awhile people who never knew their great-grand will have something wonderful to remember you by.


----------



## Mr Natural

I did some technical writing in my day.

Does that count?


----------



## Moonglow

I did playwrites, skits and films years ago. It was my fav hobby as a kid and I did it through college. 
I just got burned out trying to feed the hiddious bitch goddess that is entertainment.


----------



## Moonglow

Mr Clean said:


> I did some technical writing in my day.
> 
> Does that count?



So did I for the military. Anti-armor missle systems.


----------



## BDBoop

Mr Clean said:


> I did some technical writing in my day.
> 
> Does that count?



Not sure. Did you ever procrastinate doing so?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I wrote a "screenplay" and presented it to a group of other writers and producers and their critique felt a little like Golgotha

I might rewrite it one day.


----------



## BDBoop

Moonglow said:


> I did playwrites, skits and films years ago. It was my fav hobby as a kid and I did it through college.
> I just got burned out trying to feed the hiddious bitch goddess that is entertainment.



Ooh! Did you see this? It's a different kind of side step, but I loved the little bit of truth at the end.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFGAQrEUaeU]A Conversation With My 12 Year Old Self: 20th Anniversary Edition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

BDBoop said:


> Yeah, I junked my first attempt because I want to go in another direction. Unfortunately, that's as far as I got. Anybody else in my shoes?




You're writing 'Faster than the Speed of Love,' aren't you?


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9rv1oJ4Res]Stewie: That Novel? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CandySlice

BDBoop said:


> Yeah, I junked my first attempt because I want to go in another direction. Unfortunately, that's as far as I got. Anybody else in my shoes?



BD I am so deep in your shoes I can't see daylight. I have three different manuscripts gathering dust in different rooms on different surfaces. My so called Opus (capital letters there, right?) is before me with a great start a great and spectacular ending but no aceptable middle.

Now. There are dozens of short stories lying around, some good,  some that have the look only a mother could love.

What can I say?
The only way to learn how to write is . . .well. . is to write.

Keep hard at it, treat it like an exercise you must do once a day and never stop.

Then someday you too can be the proud owner of stacks of fledglings, one or two of which may turn out to be swans.

Ya never know.


----------



## BDBoop

CandySlice said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I junked my first attempt because I want to go in another direction. Unfortunately, that's as far as I got. Anybody else in my shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BD I am so deep in your shoes I can't see daylight. I have three different manuscripts gathering dust in different rooms on different surfaces. My so called Opus (capital letters there, right?) is before me with a great start a great and spectacular ending but no aceptable middle.
> 
> Now. There are dozens of short stories lying around, some good,  some that have the look only a mother could love.
> 
> What can I say?
> The only way to learn how to write is . . .well. . is to write.
> 
> Keep hard at it, treat it like an exercise you must do once a day and never stop.
> 
> Then someday you too can be the proud owner of stacks of fledglings, one or two of which may turn out to be swans.
> 
> Ya never know.
Click to expand...


Is that a mirror I see in your hand. 

My nephew is the family author (at this point!) Sooo ..... I think part of my problem is - he's brilliant. I couldn't begin to complete. Therefore, why bother.

I just need to get over it, and start again.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Take heart.  Even with Mario Puzo and Francis Ford Coppola writing it, The Godfather (the first one) went through over 30 major rewrites.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I junked my first attempt because I want to go in another direction. Unfortunately, that's as far as I got. Anybody else in my shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BD I am so deep in your shoes I can't see daylight. I have three different manuscripts gathering dust in different rooms on different surfaces. My so called Opus (capital letters there, right?) is before me with a great start a great and spectacular ending but no aceptable middle.
> 
> Now. There are dozens of short stories lying around, some good,  some that have the look only a mother could love.
> 
> What can I say?
> The only way to learn how to write is . . .well. . is to write.
> 
> Keep hard at it, treat it like an exercise you must do once a day and never stop.
> 
> Then someday you too can be the proud owner of stacks of fledglings, one or two of which may turn out to be swans.
> 
> Ya never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a mirror I see in your hand.
> 
> My nephew is the family author (at this point!) Sooo ..... I think part of my problem is - he's brilliant. I couldn't begin to complete. Therefore, why bother.
> 
> I just need to get over it, and start again.
Click to expand...



Is your writing about competition?  

Unless you are planning to publish the only person you have to please is yourself.


----------



## CandySlice

CrusaderFrank said:


> Take heart.  Even with Mario Puzo and Francis Ford Coppola writing it, The Godfather (the first one) went through over 30 major rewrites.



Even Hemingway blew pages.


----------



## CandySlice

BDBoop said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I junked my first attempt because I want to go in another direction. Unfortunately, that's as far as I got. Anybody else in my shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BD I am so deep in your shoes I can't see daylight. I have three different manuscripts gathering dust in different rooms on different surfaces. My so called Opus (capital letters there, right?) is before me with a great start a great and spectacular ending but no aceptable middle.
> 
> Now. There are dozens of short stories lying around, some good,  some that have the look only a mother could love.
> 
> What can I say?
> The only way to learn how to write is . . .well. . is to write.
> 
> Keep hard at it, treat it like an exercise you must do once a day and never stop.
> 
> Then someday you too can be the proud owner of stacks of fledglings, one or two of which may turn out to be swans.
> 
> Ya never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a mirror I see in your hand.
> 
> My nephew is the family author (at this point!) Sooo ..... I think part of my problem is - he's brilliant. I couldn't begin to complete. Therefore, why bother.
> 
> I just need to get over it, and start again.
Click to expand...


It isn't a competition. You'll only find the best stories in your heart, an organ and state of mind most people keep guarded. The trick is to let you heart fall onto the pages, without shame or fear of harsh criticism. You'll get it wrong more often than not but every once in a great while the Gods smile down.


Hemingway described it as 'sitting down at the typewriter and bleeding onto the pages'.


----------



## CandySlice

Here's a good tip for you
Read Stephen Kings 'On Writing' You can pick it up on Amazon for a song and you get more from it than Strunk and White, guaranteed. But a copy of Strunk and White can't hurt anything.


----------



## CandySlice

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> BD I am so deep in your shoes I can't see daylight. I have three different manuscripts gathering dust in different rooms on different surfaces. My so called Opus (capital letters there, right?) is before me with a great start a great and spectacular ending but no aceptable middle.
> 
> Now. There are dozens of short stories lying around, some good,  some that have the look only a mother could love.
> 
> What can I say?
> The only way to learn how to write is . . .well. . is to write.
> 
> Keep hard at it, treat it like an exercise you must do once a day and never stop.
> 
> Then someday you too can be the proud owner of stacks of fledglings, one or two of which may turn out to be swans.
> 
> Ya never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a mirror I see in your hand.
> 
> My nephew is the family author (at this point!) Sooo ..... I think part of my problem is - he's brilliant. I couldn't begin to complete. Therefore, why bother.
> 
> I just need to get over it, and start again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is your writing about competition?
> 
> Unless you are planning to publish the only person you have to please is yourself.
Click to expand...


I write because to not do so is unthinkable.


----------



## Unkotare

CandySlice said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take heart.  Even with Mario Puzo and Francis Ford Coppola writing it, The Godfather (the first one) went through over 30 major rewrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Hemingway blew pages.
Click to expand...


He blew more than that.


----------



## Unkotare

CandySlice said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a mirror I see in your hand.
> 
> My nephew is the family author (at this point!) Sooo ..... I think part of my problem is - he's brilliant. I couldn't begin to complete. Therefore, why bother.
> 
> I just need to get over it, and start again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your writing about competition?
> 
> Unless you are planning to publish the only person you have to please is yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I write because to not do so is unthinkable.
Click to expand...




Ok, ok, the maximum level of pretentiousness has been exceeded. Take it down a notch.


----------



## CandySlice

Unkotare said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take heart.  Even with Mario Puzo and Francis Ford Coppola writing it, The Godfather (the first one) went through over 30 major rewrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Hemingway blew pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He blew more than that.
Click to expand...


 LOL To be sure. But what a great blowing was there.


----------



## CandySlice

Unkotare said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your writing about competition?
> 
> Unless you are planning to publish the only person you have to please is yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I write because to not do so is unthinkable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, the maximum level of pretentiousness has been exceeded. Take it down a notch.
Click to expand...


BD, Take note. In future this is the kind of criticism you can expect. It's not for the weak of heart (there's that heart again) but most people that criticize your work will not be looking to hurt you just to hurt you.


----------



## BDBoop

CandySlice said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I write because to not do so is unthinkable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, the maximum level of pretentiousness has been exceeded. Take it down a notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BD, Take note. In future this is the kind of criticism you can expect. It's not for the weak of heart (there's that heart again) but most people that criticize your work will not be looking to hurt you just to hurt you.
Click to expand...


Understood.


----------



## Mr Natural

BDBoop said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some technical writing in my day.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. Did you ever procrastinate doing so?
Click to expand...


Absolutley!

I am the King of Procrastination.


----------



## BDBoop

Mr Clean said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some technical writing in my day.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. Did you ever procrastinate doing so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutley!
> 
> I am the King of Procrastination.
Click to expand...


Hello and salutations. I am your Queen.


----------



## CandySlice

Mr Clean said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some technical writing in my day.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. Did you ever procrastinate doing so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutley!
> 
> I am the King of Procrastination.
Click to expand...


  Personally I think writing is writing. And  if you are the King then I am at least a Queen.


----------



## BDBoop

CandySlice said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. Did you ever procrastinate doing so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutley!
> 
> I am the King of Procrastination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I think writing is writing. And  if you are the King then I am at least a Queen.
Click to expand...


I beat you to it, Princess.


----------



## Unkotare

CandySlice said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Hemingway blew pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He blew more than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL To be sure. But what a great blowing was there.
Click to expand...




I was thinking more along the lines of 'his head off.'


----------



## Unkotare

CandySlice said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I write because to not do so is unthinkable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, the maximum level of pretentiousness has been exceeded. Take it down a notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BD, Take note. In future this is the kind of criticism you can expect. It's not for the weak of heart (there's that heart again) but most people that criticize your work will not be looking to hurt you just to hurt you.
Click to expand...



Who's criticizing anyone's work? I was mocking your little emo-performance there.


----------



## CandySlice

Unkotare said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, the maximum level of pretentiousness has been exceeded. Take it down a notch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BD, Take note. In future this is the kind of criticism you can expect. It's not for the weak of heart (there's that heart again) but most people that criticize your work will not be looking to hurt you just to hurt you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who's criticizing anyone's work? I was mocking your little emo-performance there.
Click to expand...


That's what writing is all about. Heart, emotion.  Being fearless. Over the top? You betcha. You can't expect anybody else to feel it if you don't. So mock away. Or better yet, let's see something you've written.

But you know what's funny? I see your words coming out of that dog's mouth and I keep cracking up. Beautiful dog.


----------



## CandySlice

BDBoop said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutley!
> 
> I am the King of Procrastination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think writing is writing. And  if you are the King then I am at least a Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beat you to it, Princess.
Click to expand...


Damn. Demoted again.


----------



## Unkotare

CandySlice said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> BD, Take note. In future this is the kind of criticism you can expect. It's not for the weak of heart (there's that heart again) but most people that criticize your work will not be looking to hurt you just to hurt you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's criticizing anyone's work? I was mocking your little emo-performance there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what writing is all about. Heart, emotion.  Being fearless. Over the top? You betcha. .
Click to expand...



That's what bad writing is all about.


----------



## Unkotare

CandySlice said:


> But you know what's funny? I see your words coming out of that dog's mouth and I keep cracking up. Beautiful dog.





Thank you. He thinks so.


----------



## CandySlice

Unkotare said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's criticizing anyone's work? I was mocking your little emo-performance there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what writing is all about. Heart, emotion.  Being fearless. Over the top? You betcha. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what bad writing is all about.
Click to expand...


Put up or shut up.


----------



## Unkotare

CandySlice said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what writing is all about. Heart, emotion.  Being fearless. Over the top? You betcha. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what bad writing is all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put up or shut up.
Click to expand...



I know you were just dying to say that, but you make no sense. I haven't criticized any of your writing. Hell, I haven't seen any of it. I have mocked your pretentious and self-indulgently dramatic attitude. Let's address that first. Then you can post some of your writing, and if I criticize it you can say "put up or shut up." It still won't make sense to say so, but at least you'll have a reason.


----------



## CandySlice

Unkotare said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what bad writing is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were just dying to say that, but you make no sense. I haven't criticized any of your writing. Hell, I haven't seen any of it. I have mocked your pretentious and self-indulgently dramatic attitude. Let's address that first. Then you can post some of your writing, and if I criticize it you can say "put up or shut up." It still won't make sense to say so, but at least you'll have a reason.
Click to expand...


 I eat psuedo-critic wanna-bee's like you for breakfast.


----------



## Unkotare

CandySlice said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were just dying to say that, but you make no sense. I haven't criticized any of your writing. Hell, I haven't seen any of it. I have mocked your pretentious and self-indulgently dramatic attitude. Let's address that first. Then you can post some of your writing, and if I criticize it you can say "put up or shut up." It still won't make sense to say so, but at least you'll have a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat psuedo-critic wanna-bee's like you for breakfast.
Click to expand...



Do you have a special 'Reality Filter' on your computer? I haven't criticized any of your work because I've never seen any of it. Hello? Is this getting through to you? 

Maybe you really weren't being a self-indulgent little drama queen. Maybe you are just bat-shit crazy.


----------



## CandySlice

Unkotare said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were just dying to say that, but you make no sense. I haven't criticized any of your writing. Hell, I haven't seen any of it. I have mocked your pretentious and self-indulgently dramatic attitude. Let's address that first. Then you can post some of your writing, and if I criticize it you can say "put up or shut up." It still won't make sense to say so, but at least you'll have a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eat psuedo-critic wanna-bee's like you for breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a special 'Reality Filter' on your computer? I haven't criticized any of your work because I've never seen any of it. Hello? Is this getting through to you?
> 
> Maybe you really weren't being a self-indulgent little drama queen. Maybe you are just bat-shit crazy.
Click to expand...

  Well, mull it over and let me know what you come up with. I'm as interested in the answer to that question as you are.


----------



## Unkotare

I think we just got the answer...


----------



## koshergrl

BDBoop said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I junked my first attempt because I want to go in another direction. Unfortunately, that's as far as I got. Anybody else in my shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BD I am so deep in your shoes I can't see daylight. I have three different manuscripts gathering dust in different rooms on different surfaces. My so called Opus (capital letters there, right?) is before me with a great start a great and spectacular ending but no aceptable middle.
> 
> Now. There are dozens of short stories lying around, some good, some that have the look only a mother could love.
> 
> What can I say?
> The only way to learn how to write is . . .well. . is to write.
> 
> Keep hard at it, treat it like an exercise you must do once a day and never stop.
> 
> Then someday you too can be the proud owner of stacks of fledglings, one or two of which may turn out to be swans.
> 
> Ya never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a mirror I see in your hand.
> 
> My nephew is the family author (at this point!) Sooo ..... I think part of my problem is - he's brilliant. I couldn't begin to complete. Therefore, why bother.
> 
> I just need to get over it, and start again.
Click to expand...

 
Think of the gorgeous house you'll buy with your first advance.

Or at least the bills you'll pay, lol.


----------



## koshergrl

CandySlice said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were just dying to say that, but you make no sense. I haven't criticized any of your writing. Hell, I haven't seen any of it. I have mocked your pretentious and self-indulgently dramatic attitude. Let's address that first. Then you can post some of your writing, and if I criticize it you can say "put up or shut up." It still won't make sense to say so, but at least you'll have a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat psuedo-critic wanna-bee's like you for breakfast.
Click to expand...

 
I would LOVE to see anything you've written.

Cuz the samples I've seen of your writing wouldn't get a passing grade from a 9th grade English comp teacher.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were just dying to say that, but you make no sense. I haven't criticized any of your writing. Hell, I haven't seen any of it. I have mocked your pretentious and self-indulgently dramatic attitude. Let's address that first. Then you can post some of your writing, and if I criticize it you can say "put up or shut up." It still won't make sense to say so, but at least you'll have a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eat psuedo-critic wanna-bee's like you for breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to see anything you've written.
> 
> Cuz the samples I've seen of your writing wouldn't get a passing grade from a 9th grade English comp teacher.
Click to expand...


I'd say the same of Charlaine Harris. But girl can tell a story!


----------



## koshergrl

I had a boyfriend once, a newspaper copy editor, who had me look at the novel he was working on. It was all about his childhood, and his beloved dad, who died too young...

He asked me for my opinion on it, and stupidly, I thought he meant my REAL opinion...

I told him to start over.

Now my advice to anyone who has a friend who wants their "honest" opinion on their writing...

LIE YOUR ASS OFF. Tell them it's wonderful, it doesn't need a thing, by golly, you couldn't put it down!

Let the publishers dump on it, if it ever gets that far.


----------



## Unkotare

koshergrl said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were just dying to say that, but you make no sense. I haven't criticized any of your writing. Hell, I haven't seen any of it. I have mocked your pretentious and self-indulgently dramatic attitude. Let's address that first. Then you can post some of your writing, and if I criticize it you can say "put up or shut up." It still won't make sense to say so, but at least you'll have a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eat psuedo-critic wanna-bee's like you for breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to see anything you've written.
> 
> Cuz the samples I've seen of your writing wouldn't get a passing grade from a 9th grade English comp teacher.
Click to expand...



I see that so far you've gotten no response to this from the emo-artist in question.


----------



## koshergrl

Hell no.


----------



## koshergrl

She's busy plagarizing so she has something she can pretend is real writing.


----------



## BDBoop

Wow. And I thought this would be a fun thread.


----------



## Unkotare

It is!


----------



## Unkotare

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_14MLXTsss]Clip from &#39;Brian Writes A Bestseller&#39; - Family Guy Season 11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump

BDBoop said:


> Yeah, I junked my first attempt because I want to go in another direction. Unfortunately, that's as far as I got. Anybody else in my shoes?



Written one full one, about 8000 words into a second one and have written and had published kids books for education...

Keep at it. The first one I wrote is on Amazon and moved a few copies, but had about 15 rewrites....and a decent editor helps, too...


----------



## koshergrl

I'm having fun.

Ok who's gonna post something they've written?

I've written lots of newspaper articles, I'm not posting them, I don't want to find them, besides they've already been seen...

Ok here ya go. First draft, straight out of my head, zero editing..

you don't have to edit it....tell me if it reads ok:

"
&#8220;Mom, do you believe in God?&#8221; Pearl , was sitting on the dining room floor when she posed the question. Ten years old, with long, fine, sandy brown hair, she had a half grown black cat wrapped in a faded baby&#8217;s receiving blanket. The cat&#8217;s eyes were wide, yellow, unblinking, and fixed on Pearl &#8217;s face. The cat was not purring. It&#8217;s tail, sticking out of bottom of the receiving blanket, whipped back and forth, twitching the blanket and striking Pearl &#8217;s thighs with each lash. 

&#8220;Pear that cat&#8217;s gonna nail you, let it go.&#8221;  Pearl&#8217;s mother, inappropriately named Joy by her own mother, who was perhaps hoping for a little in her own life (she was disappointed) was tiredly rummaging through the refrigerator, pulling out half-wrapped, spoiled packages of food and almost empty bottles and jars of condiments, then shoving them back in as she continued in her quest to find something for dinner. Forty years old, her eyes were bagged and injured looking. No laugh lines there, rather lines of disapproval and self-pity that molded them into peaked pools of woe. Joy had spent her entire life waiting for someone to value her above all others, to make her the center of their life, to give her the homage she felt she deserved, and at 40 she was still waiting. She tried, unsuccessfully, to force her children to provide her with that worship but so far had succeeded only in either alienating them or, in Pearl &#8217;s case, turning them into passive and slightly hysterical underachievers. 

&#8220;No he won&#8217;t,&#8221; Pearl said, giving the cat a little squeeze, whereupon a growl started somewhere in the vicinity of the cat&#8217;s bowels and worked its way out of it&#8217;s mouth, followed by an explosive hiss and explosion of angry black out of the top of the receiving blanket. Faster than a human eye could follow, the cat slashed at Pearl &#8217;s face, but only just caught the inside corner of her right eyelid. Her eye immediately filled with blood as she, stunned, clapped a hand to it and started to cry. 

&#8220;I told you!&#8221; her mother was immediately over her with a dish towel, moving Pearl &#8217;s hand&#8217;s away from her face and tipping her head back. &#8220;Let me see!&#8221; Using a thumb, she pulled Pearl &#8217;s upper lid up, and relief immediately showed on her face. 

&#8220;You&#8217;re lucky, he only nicked the skin a little. Next time listen to me, you can&#8217;t hold most cats like that and he&#8217;s a mean one,&#8221; she said, holding the dishtowel to Pearl&#8217;s eye. &#8220;I think your tears probably washed out any infection&#8230;cat scratches are nasty but I can&#8217;t really put detergent in your eye so we&#8217;ll hope for the best. Now go wash your hands RIGHT NOW or you&#8217;ll infect it anyway.&#8221; But Pearl was already dashing for the bathroom, eager to see her injury and share the story with her brother. 

Joy went back to her task with a sigh. The kitchen was a mess, it always was. She worked two jobs and didn&#8217;t wash dishes during the week. Or  during the weekend. The kitchen was tiny and every available surface was crammed with dirty dishes and serving dishes and pyrex and ecko pans that were dirty and contained spoiled, molded or sour remnants of meals past. She felt that the children should take it upon themselves to clean the kitchen, but didn&#8217;t have the energy or the drive to teach them, aside from ordering them to do it once in a while. When she wasn&#8217;t at work, she was either cooking or sleeping, and dishes did not fit into that schedule. 

"Landon!" Pearl called out as she ran into the bathroom to peer at her eye in the mirror above the sink. "Cmere, my eye is BLEEDING!"


----------



## koshergrl

"_Pear_ that cat's gonna nail you" lololol....


----------



## koshergrl

If it ever gets published my mom's gonna kill me!


----------



## CandySlice

koshergrl said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were just dying to say that, but you make no sense. I haven't criticized any of your writing. Hell, I haven't seen any of it. I have mocked your pretentious and self-indulgently dramatic attitude. Let's address that first. Then you can post some of your writing, and if I criticize it you can say "put up or shut up." It still won't make sense to say so, but at least you'll have a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eat psuedo-critic wanna-bee's like you for breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to see anything you've written.
> 
> Cuz the samples I've seen of your writing wouldn't get a passing grade from a 9th grade English comp teacher.
Click to expand...


There's one right on here called Evie. Whadaya need, a guide dog?


----------



## CandySlice

koshergrl said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were just dying to say that, but you make no sense. I haven't criticized any of your writing. Hell, I haven't seen any of it. I have mocked your pretentious and self-indulgently dramatic attitude. Let's address that first. Then you can post some of your writing, and if I criticize it you can say "put up or shut up." It still won't make sense to say so, but at least you'll have a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eat psuedo-critic wanna-bee's like you for breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to see anything you've written.
> 
> Cuz the samples I've seen of your writing wouldn't get a passing grade from a 9th grade English comp teacher.
Click to expand...


Hey, I remember you. You're that hysterical chick from yesterday. Bless your heart, Honey. I didn't think you'd make it through the night.


----------



## koshergrl

Long on words that mean nothing.

No action.

Won't move.


----------



## koshergrl

CandySlice said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat psuedo-critic wanna-bee's like you for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to see anything you've written.
> 
> Cuz the samples I've seen of your writing wouldn't get a passing grade from a 9th grade English comp teacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I remember you. You're that hysterical chick from yesterday. Bless your heart, Honey. I didn't think you'd make it through the night.
Click to expand...

 
Dullards interpret wit and spark as "hysteria".

Which is why your writing sucks.


----------



## CandySlice

BDBoop said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat psuedo-critic wanna-bee's like you for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to see anything you've written.
> 
> Cuz the samples I've seen of your writing wouldn't get a passing grade from a 9th grade English comp teacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say the same of Charlaine Harris. But girl can tell a story!
Click to expand...


A few years ago Charlaine Harris had a book signing at the downtown Harris County Library and I got 'Dead Until Dark' and 'Dead in Dallas' autographed. Shes a cool lady.


----------



## CandySlice

koshergrl said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to see anything you've written.
> 
> Cuz the samples I've seen of your writing wouldn't get a passing grade from a 9th grade English comp teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I remember you. You're that hysterical chick from yesterday. Bless your heart, Honey. I didn't think you'd make it through the night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dullards interpret wit and spark as "hysteria".
> 
> Which is why your writing sucks.
Click to expand...


No sweetie, you went on for about 9 pages and who knows how many hours over ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. You were hysterical. With a BIG H.


----------



## Unkotare

So, does this mean that the emo-queen's not going to post anything after all?


----------



## koshergrl

You have to go find his (her?) thread called "Evie"....

and then try to get through it. You won't, I promise.


----------



## CandySlice

koshergrl said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> BD I am so deep in your shoes I can't see daylight. I have three different manuscripts gathering dust in different rooms on different surfaces. My so called Opus (capital letters there, right?) is before me with a great start a great and spectacular ending but no aceptable middle.
> 
> Now. There are dozens of short stories lying around, some good, some that have the look only a mother could love.
> 
> What can I say?
> The only way to learn how to write is . . .well. . is to write.
> 
> Keep hard at it, treat it like an exercise you must do once a day and never stop.
> 
> Then someday you too can be the proud owner of stacks of fledglings, one or two of which may turn out to be swans.
> 
> Ya never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a mirror I see in your hand.
> 
> My nephew is the family author (at this point!) Sooo ..... I think part of my problem is - he's brilliant. I couldn't begin to complete. Therefore, why bother.
> 
> I just need to get over it, and start again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of the gorgeous house you'll buy with your first advance.
> 
> Or at least the bills you'll pay, lol.
Click to expand...


Don't count on it. Especially not a first offering. You might get a publisher to take it on spec but that doesn't happen very often.
If you ever need advice on getting published email me.


----------



## koshergrl

Pfffft...lololol....I'm sure you have a hefty stack of rejections, so you probably are the best person to advise a person on what publishers aren't looking for.


----------



## CandySlice

BDBoop said:


> Wow. And I thought this would be a fun thread.



LOL Some folks can screw up a one-car Chinese funeral.


----------



## CandySlice

koshergrl said:


> Pfffft...lololol....I'm sure you have a hefty stack of rejections, so you probably are the best person to advise a person on what publishers aren't looking for.



I see you quit advertising how well you're thought of around here, huh?


----------



## BDBoop

A nearby crack of thunder shot me out of my chair without, as Deb's best friend would say, bothering to bend at the waist. I turned around and my eyes widened as I stared out the window. 
I'd linked Diana's emotional state to the weather. I only used Pink and Floyd for first reports, and after that the weather would warn me if my charge was in danger. 
'Danger' may have been too tame a word. It was raining, snowing, sleeting and hailing out there, with attendant thunder and lightning. The sky was lime green. Not a color I'd ever seen in the skies of this planet.
Pink and Floyd came flying in the room. "Leto, what the hell!"
We exchanged alarmed glances, and Pink nodded. I set the psychic path, and she sat for a second, and then glared. "He left her with a $700 cell bill. He promised he'd pay it. He said 'like I always have.' She believed him. He's wiped out her savings. She doesn't know how she can afford to move, and she can't stay at her sister's much longer."
I sank into my chair. That disgusting bastard. What the hell was the matter with him? We'd been over their history. He was lying about not being in love with her - so why did he just keep slamming away at her like this? HE did this. This was his decision. He threw her away, and he just kept kicking at her. My mind raced.
"Okay, Pink; first things first. Calm Diana down. This storm is way out of proportion for what she's going through. It's big, but it's not that big. So calm her down, and send her to bed. When she's almost asleep, suggest she get to a doctor. She may need something to take the edge off, and I don't want to see her diving headlong into a bottle."
Pink nodded, and lay down in front of the fireplace. The hail and snow ceased, followed shortly by the sleet. Now it was just a good old-fashioned thunderstorm, which was tapering off to a steady rain. 
Pink started falling asleep with Diana, and Floyd and I spoke by mind. "Harsh." 
"Yeah."
"What are we going to do?" 
"Bleep if I know." (Floyd doesn't like to swear.)
We pondered in silence for a time. 
"What do you know about her happy memories?"
"What do you mean?"
"Where has she been happiest in her life. What place did she feel safe?"
Floyd thought for a few moments, then answered "Her grandfather's cabin. From all I've seen, any time she is in, on, or near the water, she's happy and at peace." 
Pink murmured sleepily from her spot in front of the fire "Lakes. She loves lakes. And privacy. Her dream would be land on a lake with no neighbors, surrounded by state-owned land. I'm not even sure such a place exists."
"Whether you are right or wrong is immaterial, because if such a place does not exist, I will create it. Where there is a will, there's a way. My question is this, though. Couldn't that much solitude be bad for her? I know she strongly believes this is what she wants - but is it what she needs?"
We all thought some more, and Pink spoke again. "As long as she has the means to get to the people she loves, I think she would be okay. So, if a good, reliable vehicle is included, I believe she would take full advantage of it. Right now, she can't imagine life without at least three people: Her sister, her daughter, and her best friend. So she's not going to go quietly into the night, never to be heard from again."
"Excellent. Okay then. What car are you guys leaning toward?" Before I could say "I'm thinking Volvo," Pink said "Toyota" and Floyd said "Honda." They glared at each other, and before they could start anything I quickly said "Right, then. We're each going to do some research, and tomorrow we'll debate why our vehicle is the best for Diana." Since they both hate research, I figured 'Volvo it is.'


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

All good writing is like swimming underwater and holding your breath.  - F Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## CandySlice

BDBoop said:


> A nearby crack of thunder shot me out of my chair without, as Deb's best friend would say, bothering to bend at the waist. I turned around and my eyes widened as I stared out the window.
> I'd linked Diana's emotional state to the weather. I only used Pink and Floyd for first reports, and after that the weather would warn me if my charge was in danger.
> 'Danger' may have been too tame a word. It was raining, snowing, sleeting and hailing out there, with attendant thunder and lightning. The sky was lime green. Not a color I'd ever seen in the skies of this planet.
> Pink and Floyd came flying in the room. "Leto, what the hell!"
> We exchanged alarmed glances, and Pink nodded. I set the psychic path, and she sat for a second, and then glared. "He left her with a $700 cell bill. He promised he'd pay it. He said 'like I always have.' She believed him. He's wiped out her savings. She doesn't know how she can afford to move, and she can't stay at her sister's much longer."
> I sank into my chair. That disgusting bastard. What the hell was the matter with him? We'd been over their history. He was lying about not being in love with her - so why did he just keep slamming away at her like this? HE did this. This was his decision. He threw her away, and he just kept kicking at her. My mind raced.
> "Okay, Pink; first things first. Calm Diana down. This storm is way out of proportion for what she's going through. It's big, but it's not that big. So calm her down, and send her to bed. When she's almost asleep, suggest she get to a doctor. She may need something to take the edge off, and I don't want to see her diving headlong into a bottle."
> Pink nodded, and lay down in front of the fireplace. The hail and snow ceased, followed shortly by the sleet. Now it was just a good old-fashioned thunderstorm, which was tapering off to a steady rain.
> Pink started falling asleep with Diana, and Floyd and I spoke by mind. "Harsh."
> "Yeah."
> "What are we going to do?"
> "Bleep if I know." (Floyd doesn't like to swear.)
> We pondered in silence for a time.
> "What do you know about her happy memories?"
> "What do you mean?"
> "Where has she been happiest in her life. What place did she feel safe?"
> Floyd thought for a few moments, then answered "Her grandfather's cabin. From all I've seen, any time she is in, on, or near the water, she's happy and at peace."
> Pink murmured sleepily from her spot in front of the fire "Lakes. She loves lakes. And privacy. Her dream would be land on a lake with no neighbors, surrounded by state-owned land. I'm not even sure such a place exists."
> "Whether you are right or wrong is immaterial, because if such a place does not exist, I will create it. Where there is a will, there's a way. My question is this, though. Couldn't that much solitude be bad for her? I know she strongly believes this is what she wants - but is it what she needs?"
> We all thought some more, and Pink spoke again. "As long as she has the means to get to the people she loves, I think she would be okay. So, if a good, reliable vehicle is included, I believe she would take full advantage of it. Right now, she can't imagine life without at least three people: Her sister, her daughter, and her best friend. So she's not going to go quietly into the night, never to be heard from again."
> "Excellent. Okay then. What car are you guys leaning toward?" Before I could say "I'm thinking Volvo," Pink said "Toyota" and Floyd said "Honda." They glared at each other, and before they could start anything I quickly said "Right, then. We're each going to do some research, and tomorrow we'll debate why our vehicle is the best for Diana." Since they both hate research, I figured 'Volvo it is.'



B, this is good.  You have the dialog down perfect and it sounds real, like people actually talk. That's very important. I couldn't fault it on much. and if I did I'd do so in private but I don't see why you don't give your nephew a run for his money.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

You have to write everyday and treat your writing like its a job if you want to be successful. It's more effort than talent.


----------



## CandySlice

TheGreatGatsby said:


> All good writing is like swimming underwater and holding your breath.  - F Scott Fitzgerald



 Nice looking Appy.

F. Scott and Zelda. I see you are a fan.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

CandySlice said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;All good writing is like swimming underwater and holding your breath.&#8221;  - F Scott Fitzgerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking Appy.
> 
> F. Scott and Zelda. I see you are a fan.
Click to expand...


Definitely. He wrote from a young age. Interesting that his best writing was always semi-autobiographical. His life was in crazy turmoil when he wrote his best.


----------



## CandySlice

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You have to write everyday and treat your writing like its a job if you want to be successful. It's more effort than talent.



That's what I said. You have to set aside a time period each day and treat it like a job. I also said serious writers write because  not to do so would be unthinkable. Does that sound like some sort of emo-breakdown to you?


----------



## CandySlice

TheGreatGatsby said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> All good writing is like swimming underwater and holding your breath.  - F Scott Fitzgerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking Appy.
> 
> F. Scott and Zelda. I see you are a fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely. He wrote from a young age. Interesting that his best writing was always semi-autobiographical. His life was in crazy turmoil when he wrote his best.
Click to expand...

 Which one was unfinished?


----------



## CandySlice

TheGreatGatsby said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> All good writing is like swimming underwater and holding your breath.  - F Scott Fitzgerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking Appy.
> 
> F. Scott and Zelda. I see you are a fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely. He wrote from a young age. Interesting that his best writing was always semi-autobiographical. His life was in crazy turmoil when he wrote his best.
Click to expand...


And not with just a little thanks to Zelda. She definitely kept the pot stirred.


----------



## Wry Catcher

In an elective I took "Hesse and Kafka" we read short stories and longer works from each author.  The only two requirements were class attendance and to write a short story reflecting the voice of one of these writers.

I chose Kafka, wrote a SS based on a surfer with themes loosely taken from "The Trail" and "The Castle".  Fortunately I took the course C/NC since it was not in my major and I had already completed all requirements for my undergraduate degree.

I knew I was in trouble when the prof played an LP and instructed us to read silently from page x to page y in "the Glass Bead Game" (_Magister Ludi_).  A few minutes later he asked the class for their impressions.  Most thought the music and words went together, lyrics with music,  After some discussion the instructor told us the music was the Magic Flute (some knew, I didn't) and that Hesse's must have been listening to the "Magic Flute" when he composed the words we had read.

Maybe Hesse had left notes explaining he listened to the music of Mozart while writing this novel, if he did not I have often wondered who discovered such a thing.    

When I received my short story back from the instructor the only note was "Credit, _consider how much work these authors put into their work_".

I've thought about writing short stories but his words haunt me.  Hard work?  Na, I'm retired.  I was successful writing grants, all four I wrote were funded, three by the DOJ and one by the CA Justice Dept.  That too was work, but I was being paid to do it.


----------



## CandySlice

Wry Catcher said:


> In an elective I took "Hesse and Kafka" we read short stories and longer works from each author.  The only two requirements were class attendance and to write a short story reflecting the voice of one of these writers.
> 
> I chose Kafka, wrote a SS based on a surfer with themes loosely taken from "The Trail" and "The Castle".  Fortunately I took the course C/NC since it was not in my major and I had already completed all requirements for my undergraduate degree.
> 
> I knew I was in trouble when the prof played an LP and instructed us to read silently from page x to page y in "the Glass Bead Game" (_Magister Ludi_).  A few minutes later he asked the class for their impressions.  Most thought the music and words went together, lyrics with music,  After some discussion the instructor told us the music was the Magic Flute (some knew, I didn't) and that Hesse's must have been listening to the "Magic Flute" when he composed the words we had read.
> 
> Maybe Hesse had left notes explaining he listened to the music of Mozart while writing this novel, if he did not I have often wondered who discovered such a thing.
> 
> When I received my short story back from the instructor the only note was "Credit, _consider how much work these authors put into their work_".
> 
> I've thought about writing short stories but his words haunt me.  Hard work?  Na, I'm retired.  I was successful writing grants, all four I wrote were funded, three by the DOJ and one by the CA Justice Dept.  That too was work, but I was being paid to do it.






You got grants funded by the DOJ and the CJD? There's a story in there somewhere.


----------



## Unkotare

CandySlice said:


> I also said serious writers write because to do so would be unthinkable.




Care to try that again?


----------



## CandySlice

koshergrl said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to see anything you've written.
> 
> Cuz the samples I've seen of your writing wouldn't get a passing grade from a 9th grade English comp teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I remember you. You're that hysterical chick from yesterday. Bless your heart, Honey. I didn't think you'd make it through the night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dullards interpret wit and spark as "hysteria".
> 
> Which is why your writing sucks.
Click to expand...


Sweetie, not for nothin' but when you are going for wit and spark on the printed page you have to make sure it doesn't sound like you're standing in the middle of the room shrieking at yourself in the mirror. It's a  minor distinction but an important one.


----------



## koshergrl

Unkotare said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also said serious writers write because to do so would be unthinkable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to try that again?
Click to expand...


They write because it's unthinkable???


Do you suppose that's what he meant?


----------



## koshergrl

CandySlice said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I remember you. You're that hysterical chick from yesterday. Bless your heart, Honey. I didn't think you'd make it through the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dullards interpret wit and spark as "hysteria".
> 
> Which is why your writing sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweetie, not for nothin' but when you are going for wit and spark on the printed page you have to make sure it doesn't sound like you're standing in the middle of the room shrieking at yourself in the mirror. It's a  minor distinction but an important one.
Click to expand...


Who tries for wit and spark?

It just happens, lol.

Well for some, anyway.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Guys __ let's leave the personal animosities out of this thread. People from all walks of life can be good writers.


----------



## Noomi

BDBoop said:


> A Greek goddess (Nemesis) doing time on earth because she lost a bet.



Sounds awesome! 

I write. Years ago, when I was around 16, I wrote a 175 page script. Very amateurish but then, I was only a teen. Took me six months to write.

Was about a girl who had been given up for adoption by her mother, who was raped as a teen. Her father forced her to give the baby up and then took her to a doctor who hypnotised her, erasing her memory of the incident. Years later, the daughter is still waiting to be adopted, and has her mothers memory - so she knows exactly what happened to her mother all those years ago. She and a friend escape from the orphanage and go in search of her mother, who is being persued by her father because she is starting to remember the past.

Sounds far fetched, but I spent hours writing it. I have it all written down on scraps of paper somewhere, I just have no idea where I put them. I need to write it down again and print it out!


----------



## BDBoop

Maybe you could flesh it out more, now?

Sort of like that video I posted earlier, of the 32 y/o talking to his 12 y/o self. Take what you did then, and ... that would be so cool! First put together the pieces of paper and get the original story, and then take the same concept and write it from an adult's perspective and wisdom.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Noomi said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Greek goddess (Nemesis) doing time on earth because she lost a bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds awesome!
> 
> I write. Years ago, when I was around 16, I wrote a 175 page script. Very amateurish but then, I was only a teen. Took me six months to write.
> 
> Was about a girl who had been given up for adoption by her mother, who was raped as a teen. Her father forced her to give the baby up and then took her to a doctor who hypnotised her, erasing her memory of the incident. Years later, the daughter is still waiting to be adopted, and has her mothers memory - so she knows exactly what happened to her mother all those years ago. She and a friend escape from the orphanage and go in search of her mother, who is being persued by her father because she is starting to remember the past.
> 
> Sounds far fetched, but I spent hours writing it. I have it all written down on scraps of paper somewhere, I just have no idea where I put them. I need to write it down again and print it out!
Click to expand...


You should polish it up and get it published. That'd make a great back story for the sleeve.


----------



## Noomi

I did plan on editing it and sending it off to be published, or even sending it to a producer or something, seeing it was written in script form.

I can remember most of the story, I just don't know how to start re-writing it again!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Noomi said:


> I did plan on editing it and sending it off to be published, or even sending it to a producer or something, seeing it was written in script form.
> 
> I can remember most of the story, I just don't know how to start re-writing it again!



175 pages seems really long for a script. I'd convert it into a book.


----------



## Noomi

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did plan on editing it and sending it off to be published, or even sending it to a producer or something, seeing it was written in script form.
> 
> I can remember most of the story, I just don't know how to start re-writing it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 175 pages seems really long for a script. I'd convert it into a book.
Click to expand...


Maybe I'll do both, lol!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Noomi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did plan on editing it and sending it off to be published, or even sending it to a producer or something, seeing it was written in script form.
> 
> I can remember most of the story, I just don't know how to start re-writing it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 175 pages seems really long for a script. I'd convert it into a book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll do both, lol!
Click to expand...


Unless you are supremely confident, I would recommend the book route. There's a lot of competition for scripts. Whereas, a book is cheaper to publish and the general public can embrace it or not. But it's not depended on an industry insider wanting to invest.


----------



## CandySlice

Noomi said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Greek goddess (Nemesis) doing time on earth because she lost a bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds awesome!
> 
> I write. Years ago, when I was around 16, I wrote a 175 page script. Very amateurish but then, I was only a teen. Took me six months to write.
> 
> Was about a girl who had been given up for adoption by her mother, who was raped as a teen. Her father forced her to give the baby up and then took her to a doctor who hypnotised her, erasing her memory of the incident. Years later, the daughter is still waiting to be adopted, and has her mothers memory - so she knows exactly what happened to her mother all those years ago. She and a friend escape from the orphanage and go in search of her mother, who is being persued by her father because she is starting to remember the past.
> 
> Sounds far fetched, but I spent hours writing it. I have it all written down on scraps of paper somewhere, I just have no idea where I put them. I need to write it down again and print it out!
Click to expand...



I've got one in the works about a girl who was raped and brutalized so terribly it all but paralyzed her but while in recovery one night she's watching one of those 'To Catch a Thief' things on TV and decides to become a one-woman avenger by drawing in pedo's and rape-os  on the internet and killing them.


----------



## CandySlice

Noomi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did plan on editing it and sending it off to be published, or even sending it to a producer or something, seeing it was written in script form.
> 
> I can remember most of the story, I just don't know how to start re-writing it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 175 pages seems really long for a script. I'd convert it into a book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll do both, lol!
Click to expand...


 You can self publish. It's great to have an editor and the backing of a good house but many people have had good success in the do it yourself markets.


----------



## CandySlice

Noomi said:


> I did plan on editing it and sending it off to be published, or even sending it to a producer or something, seeing it was written in script form.
> 
> I can remember most of the story, I just don't know how to start re-writing it again!



 You get those periods of dead calm when nothing will come. There is no tried and true way to get started again but just to decide to do it. It sounds like a great story.


----------



## Unkotare

koshergrl said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also said serious writers write because to do so would be unthinkable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to try that again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They write because it's unthinkable???
> 
> 
> Do you suppose that's what he meant?
Click to expand...



I don't know, I can't think about it!


----------



## CandySlice

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Guys __ let's leave the personal animosities out of this thread. People from all walks of life can be good writers.



The ignore function comes in handy.


----------



## Unkotare

That's unthinkable!


----------



## koshergrl

Unkotare said:


> That's unthinkable!



You're hysterical!


----------



## Noomi

CandySlice said:


> I've got one in the works about a girl who was raped and brutalized so terribly it all but paralyzed her but while in recovery one night she's watching one of those 'To Catch a Thief' things on TV and decides to become a one-woman avenger by drawing in pedo's and rape-os  on the internet and killing them.



When you get it published, I'll buy a copy! Sounds brilliant!


----------



## HenryFortune

CandySlice said:


> You get those periods of dead calm when nothing will come. There is no tried and true way to get started again but just to decide to do it. It sounds like a great story.


This is pretty much it.  Either do it or don't.  Of course, I'm one to talk; I haven't written a thing in the last ten months.  I'm expecting that participating in NaNoWriMo will motivate me to get back to writing on a regular basis.


----------

